# Another Free Tank...New Plan



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

OK, so I just got a free 30 gallon tank from my older brother and it is already set up and has 10 or so guppies in it..They are both male and female, so that will be a problem.

I still have this little 3 gallon tank or whatever, and it has been on cycle for about a week now. 

Here's what I think would be cool..I'd like to take some of the babies from the guppies and raise them in this smaller tank. Is this advisible and if it is does anyone have any tips for doing such a thing?

Also, as far as the bigger tank is concerned would I be able to add any tankmates to these guppies and not be overstocked..If so, what fish would you guys reccomend?


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

You could get platies or mollies. A small school of tetras (6-7) would also look nice. Cories are a great addition to any community tank. Otherwise, you could get shrimp or snails. Ghost shrimp will go great with guppies.


----------



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

Ghost shrimp and snails help with keeping the tank clean don't they?

The reason I ask is I was considering a "suckerfish" just to help keep things cleaner.

I also assume by your use of the word otherwise, that the options you listed were an "or" type deal where I would only want to get one of the options and not all of them, correct?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

"Suckerfish" only eat algae not leftover food or poop. If it were mine I'd add 6 cories of the same species for the bottom and maybe a center piece fish. As is the guppies will reproduce a lot so you will need to get rid of them somehow.


----------



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

Lexus said:


> "Suckerfish" only eat algae not leftover food or poop. If it were mine I'd add 6 cories of the same species for the bottom and maybe a center piece fish. As is the guppies will reproduce a lot so you will need to get rid of them somehow.


OK, just so we're clear here, are these fish in addition to the guppies that are already in there?

Yeah I've already seen one baby from the guppies, so I netted him and put him in my smaller aquarium..I think it'll be fun to watch him grow from a tiny little spec into a fish.  

Yeah I've seen cories here local, and they look so cool..As far as a centerpiece fish is concerned, what would you reccomend? 



BTW guys, I'm so pumped this is my first tank I've ever had!! :fish:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

is this for the 3 gallon?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, the 30. He's using the 3 as a fry tank.

10 guppies in a 30 gallon tank is far from overstocked, so there's room for the cories no problem.


----------



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

Alright guys, sounds cool..I may go get a new fish or two today.

Speakingof the fry tank, what do I feed these little guys?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

oh ok! well you can feed them crushed flakes, or at your lfs you may be able to find fry food. Hikari makes some real fine baby food


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd recommend just getting some cories for the big tank for the moment. Meanwhile, collect as many baby guppies as you want and put them in the little tank. Then when you have enough babies in the little tank, add a couple of small angelfish to the big tank. They will eat the guppy babies, thus preventing a population explosion, and they will grow big and beautiful as a result.


----------



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

MyraVan said:


> I'd recommend just getting some cories for the big tank for the moment. Meanwhile, collect as many baby guppies as you want and put them in the little tank. Then when you have enough babies in the little tank, add a couple of small angelfish to the big tank. They will eat the guppy babies, thus preventing a population explosion, and they will grow big and beautiful as a result.



This sounds like the best idea yet. You have any reccomendaitons for the best breed of angelfish I should go for.

Also, my Wal-Mart here has both albino and regular cories, would it be ok to get like 2 or 3 of each?


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry, I can't recommend particular angelfish. I don't have them. I had read about putting them in with guppies on the Web (see link below)
http://fins.actwin.com/fish/species/angelfish.html
and it has stuck with me.

As for cories, if the "regular" cories are bronze cories, then that would be perfect: albino cories are usually alboino bronzes, so they are the same species. And three of each kind would be great -- since they are schooling fish, it's best to shoot for at least 6 of the same species.


----------



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

One more question..Is there certain plants I'll need in order to get these guppies to breed enough to feed the angels?


----------



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

I lied, and I have one more question to ask..All of my guppies just hang around the heater all day and never leave, this of course is boring because they dont swim around or anything..Anyone have any ideas on what could be done to discourage them from doing this?


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

As far as I know guppies don't need anything to encourage them to breed! Many people use certain plants along with livebearers so the fry have places to hide, but if you mean to use them as food then you want them out in the open so the angelfish can catch them. And of course you'll have to feed the angelfish other things besides guppy fry, as mentioned in the link I put up.

As for hanging near the heater... Do you have enough water circulation to completely mix the water up? If not, then perhaps it's warmer there than in the rest of the tank. That's the only thing I can think of.


----------

